
Rsync and Rsyncd GUI Wrappers for Mac = Backaroo - bonhardcomp
http://bonhardcomputing.com/backaroo/
======
bonhardcomp
1000s of times faster than Time Machine & more features, more configurable,
more secure; and networked.

